# Power PC G4 : disques non reconnus



## petipa (20 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'essayer de remettre en service mon vieux PowerPC G4 à 1Go de proc en utilisant le DVD d'origine avec mac os 10.2.3. Et là je galère ferme ! 
En fait quand j'ai voulu faire évoluer l'OS vers 10.2.8 avec une version téléchargée, là il ne reconnait aucun de mes 3 disques, avec un "!" rouge, et ne peut donc pas terminer l'install...
Je ne trouve pas de version d'OS intermédiaire...

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une expérience similaire ??
Merci,


----------



## Invité (20 Juillet 2015)

Tu as bien DL la version combo ? : https://support.apple.com/kb/DL645?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2015)

Tu es sur de ne pas essayer de le faire évoluer vers une version plus ancienne ? Normal qu'il refuse dans ce cas.

Et pourquoi ne pas plutôt le passer en Tiger ?


----------



## petipa (21 Juillet 2015)

melaure a dit:


> Tu es sur de ne pas essayer de le faire évoluer vers une version plus ancienne ? Normal qu'il refuse dans ce cas.
> 
> Et pourquoi ne pas plutôt le passer en Tiger ?



Hello Melaure,
Non je ne le fais pas évoluer vers une plus ancienne version car je veux le passer de Mac OS 10.2.3 à 10.2.8. Honnêtement je ne me souviens plus quelle était le n° de la version de Tiger mais je ne vois pas pourquoi il la prendrait davantage qu'une version intermédiaire. En fait mon idée c'était de le faire évoluer pas à pas et juste assez pour ré-installer des soft de base.


----------



## melaure (21 Juillet 2015)

Ce n'était pas clair, j'ai cru que tu avais déjà un 10.2.8 sur le disque et que tu essayais d'installer le 10.2.3 du DVD ...

Sinon je pense que tu perds du temps sur Jaguar alors qu'un G4 gère très bien Tiger, et que tu trouveras plus d'appli pour Tiger que pour Jaguar (je suis même pas sur qu'on en trouve d'aussi vieilles versions des apps sur le net).


----------



## Yuls (9 Octobre 2015)

Je plussoie, un copain m'avait confié son G4/500 (bi-pro ?) Graphite AGP encore sous Panther, je l'avais mis justement sous Tiger 10.4.11, et profité de l'occasion pour rajouter de la RAM que j'avais trouvé d'occasion, il tourne bien avec 768 Mo de RAM et 2 disques durs de 160 go à 7200 tr/min et je lui avais même mis une Radeon 9000 Pro 64Mo issu d'un G4 MDD.
Hé ben ce G4 exécute sans sourciller des ouvertures d'images JPEG, lecture d'une bibliothèque de MP3 avec une vieille version d'iTunes, scan de documents avec une multifonction Epson DX.
Après voilà c'est déjà pas mal pour une machine d'il y a 15 ans, faut pas non plus trop lui en demander.


----------

